# Egypt: Constitutional amendments announced



## MensEtManus

> Feb 27th, 2011 | By Bikya Masr Staff | Category: Egypt, Featured
> CAIRO: Proposed amendments to the Egyptian Constitution were revealed on Sunday after meeting the approval of Egypt’s Supreme Military Council, which has been charged with ruling the country since Egypt’s former president, Hosni Mubarak, stepped down after thirty years of rule on February 11.
> 
> The committee was given 10 days to draft changes to six articles of the constitution. The committee suggested amending eight articles, believing the additional two also necessary to move Egypt toward democracy. The amendments are intended to ease restrictions on presidential candidacy, limit the number and length of presidential terms, and allow full judicial oversight of elections, among other articles.
> 
> The committee assigned with forming the amendments is headed by Constitutional scholar Tarek el-Beshry and consists of a panel of seven other jurists. No women were selected to be part of the committee.
> 
> Article 75 was modified to guarantee that Egypt’s president is born to two Egyptians parents and cannot be married to a non-Egyptian. The old article did not include any conditions related to the president’s wife. The article also set 40 as the minimum age for the president of Egypt.
> 
> Article 76 was modified to ease restrictions on presidential nominations. The revised article outlines three ways a candidate can be eligible to run for president: the candidate should be endorsed by 30 members from the People`s Assembly or the Shura Council (the lower and upper houses of parliament); receive 30,000 signatures from Egyptians from 15 Governorates; or be a member of a party that holds at least one seat in Parliament.
> 
> The old article was more restricting and was seen as an obstruction by the former regime to guarantee its grip on power, as the candidate had to collect at least 250 signatures from the parliament and local councils or to be a member of a five-year-old party with at least 3 percent representation in parliament.
> 
> Mubarak`s regime controlled all local councils and parliament, making it nearly impossible for any candidate to contest Mubarak or any candidate put forward by the formerly ruling National Democratic Party.
> 
> Article 77 now limits the president to two terms in office, each lasting for four years. The original article did not set term limits and set the length of each term at six years. Under the old legislation, Mubarak was able to hold five 6-year terms as President of Egypt.
> 
> Article 88 was amended to allow full judicial oversight of elections during the entire electoral process, from voter lists until the announcement of results. A 2007 amendment to Article 88 abolished judicial supervision.
> 
> Article 89, pertaining to mechanisms to amend the constitution, was modified to ensure that the next elected parliament would form a 100-member elected commission to draft a new constitution within the first six months after its election.
> 
> Article 93 formerly gave the People’s Assembly the exclusive right to determine the validity of the parliamentary membership. It was amended so the Supreme Constitutional Court is the only arbitrator on contested memberships.
> 
> Article 139 was changed to obligate Egypt’s president to appoint a Vice President within the first two months of coming to power, and in case he is unable to perform his duties for any reason, a substitute must be appointed.
> 
> Despite the former constitution calling for a Vice President, Mubarak waited thirty years to appoint one, swearing in former intelligence chief Omar Suleiman as Vice President only two weeks before Mubarak’s resignation on February 11.
> 
> Article 148, pertaining to the State of Emergency, was also changed. Formerly, the State of Emergency could be renewed by approval of the People’s Assembly. Under the amendment, if the president wants to apply the Emergency Law for more than six months, it must be approved by a public referendum.
> 
> Egypt has currently been under Emergency Law for thirty years.
> 
> The committee proposed the abolition of Article 179, which pertains to terrorism law.
> 
> Additionally, voters are now allowed to cast their votes with their National identity cards instead of needing a voting card.
> 
> BM


Source: Egypt: Constitutional amendments announced - Bikya Masr


----------



## aykalam

"Article 75 was modified to guarantee that Egypt’s president is born to two Egyptians parents and cannot be married to a non-Egyptian. The old article did not include any conditions related to the president’s wife. The article also set 40 as the minimum age for the president of Egypt." 

I wonder if this is what the Arabic version says or maybe it's just due to poor translation. Maybe DG can confirm?

Also, how many potential candidates would this article now disqualify? Some have lived abroad and are married to foreign SPOUSES.


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> .............
> 
> I wonder if this is what the Arabic version says or maybe it's just due to poor translation. Maybe DG can confirm?
> 
> Also, how many potential candidates would this article now disqualify? Some have lived abroad and are married to foreign SPOUSES.


Nope, it was translated properly!

First, they fu*k it so it would fit for just one person, now they fu*k it again, but to disqualify one specific person!!!

And those are Egypt’s “top loyal” people who are well educated and trusted on getting the country to a better place! 

Who’s been talking about the army being on someone’s side again?! 

Or about the the majority of people changing habits?! 

Think there's a countdown now.............I'd say 190 days left........And yup, I said 190 days cause I'm being optimistic now 

God help us all


----------



## bat

DeadGuy said:


> Nope, it was translated properly!
> 
> First, they fu*k it so it would fit for just one person, now they fu*k it again, but to disqualify one specific person!!!
> 
> And those are Egypt’s “top loyal” people who are well educated and trusted on getting the country to a better place!
> 
> Who’s been talking about the army being on someone’s side again?!
> 
> Or about the the majority of people changing habits?!
> 
> Think there's a countdown now.............I'd say 190 days left........And yup, I said 190 days cause I'm being optimistic now
> 
> God help us all


Yes, agree and also agree we are in the eye of the storm when most think it's over!!
So I'm still stocking water and tinned goods,
And praying that I'm wrong
Bat


----------



## aykalam

DeadGuy said:


> Nope, it was translated properly!
> 
> First, they fu*k it so it would fit for just one person, now they fu*k it again, but to disqualify one specific person!!!
> 
> And those are Egypt’s “top loyal” people who are well educated and trusted on getting the country to a better place!
> 
> Who’s been talking about the army being on someone’s side again?!
> 
> Or about the the majority of people changing habits?!
> 
> Think there's a countdown now.............I'd say 190 days left........And yup, I said 190 days cause I'm being optimistic now
> 
> God help us all


I agree these amendments are a bleeding joke. But if the translation is correct, then is not just one specific person they are disqualifying, it's 50% of the Egyptian population. Now I am not naive enough to believe a woman would have a chance in a million to be elected pres (that would be the day!) but it's the principle that counts here.

Of course article 2 is staying as it is, so what kind of legal frame are they preparing for a democracy??? 

Please DG, don't say I told you so :confused2:


----------



## marenostrum

aykalam said:


> I agree these amendments are a bleeding joke. But if the translation is correct, then is not just one specific person they are disqualifying, it's 50% of the Egyptian population. Now I am not naive enough to believe a woman would have a chance in a million to be elected pres (that would be the day!) but it's the principle that counts here.
> 
> Of course article 2 is staying as it is, so what kind of legal frame are they preparing for a democracy???
> 
> Please DG, don't say I told you so :confused2:


You can have the most democratic constitution ever but if you don't apply it it counts for nothing.


----------



## bat

marenostrum said:


> You can have the most democratic constitution ever but if you don't apply it it counts for nothing.


One mans meat is another mans poison.


----------



## aykalam

marenostrum said:


> You can have the most democratic constitution ever but if you don't apply it it counts for nothing.


without equality there's no democracy, that's a basic principle


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> I agree these amendments are a bleeding joke. But if the translation is correct, then is not just one specific person they are disqualifying, it's 50% of the Egyptian population. Now I am not naive enough to believe a woman would have a chance in a million to be elected pres (that would be the day!) but it's the principle that counts here.
> 
> Of course article 2 is staying as it is, so what kind of legal frame are they preparing for a democracy???
> 
> Please DG, don't say I told you so :confused2:


They disqualified lotta people in here yes, but my personal opinion?! It was made specifically for one man in particular, Dr. M. El Baradie!!! They guy is basically the SOUL of this whole thing, he’s the first one who made people in here feel their importance when he said he’d only run for presidency if the PEOPLE wanted him to, AND, he also connected it with the constitutional amendments, so they just wanted to exclude him so he wouldn’t have everything he wanted to have, anyway that’s my personal opinion about it!

Yes, for those who know Arabic there’s a “he” and a “she” version of each word! (“Kalb” and “kalba” are the best example for it LOL!) And the text says “Cannot be married to a non-Egyptian” referring to the “president” by a HE and the “first lady” as a SHE! So hope it’s confirmed now?!

And yup, article 2 is staying the nasty retarded way it is! Don’t think it’s gonna be changed any time soon, everyone now keeps saying “Over my dead body” when anyone talks about it! After calling anyone who’s asking for it to change a bloody infidel!! So it is staying!!! Think they need it really bad or else they'd forget their own faith or something! 

_"What kind of legal frame are they preparing for a democracy???"_?! The kind that we always had in here, which serves the sick needs of a bunch of thugs!!

And no, I never told you or anyone that it was gonna be THAT bad! I never even thought it would be!


----------



## bat

DeadGuy said:


> They disqualified lotta people in here yes, but my personal opinion?! It was made specifically for one man in particular, Dr. M. El Baradie!!! They guy is basically the SOUL of this whole thing, he’s the first one who made people in here feel their importance when he said he’d only run for presidency if the PEOPLE wanted him to, AND, he also connected it with the constitutional amendments, so they just wanted to exclude him so he wouldn’t have everything he wanted to have, anyway that’s my personal opinion about it!
> 
> Yes, for those who know Arabic there’s a “he” and a “she” version of each word! (“Kalb” and “kalba” are the best example for it LOL!) And the text says “Cannot be married to a non-Egyptian” referring to the “president” by a HE and the “first lady” as a SHE! So hope it’s confirmed now?!
> 
> And yup, article 2 is staying the nasty retarded way it is! Don’t think it’s gonna be changed any time soon, everyone now keeps saying “Over my dead body” when anyone talks about it! After calling anyone who’s asking for it to change a bloody infidel!! So it is staying!!! Think they need it really bad or else they'd forget their owfaith or something!
> 
> _"What kind of legal frame are they preparing for a democracy???"_?! The kind that we always had in here, which serves the sick needs of a bunch of thugs!!
> 
> And no, I never told you or anyone that it was gonna be THAT bad! I never even thought it would be!


I think the god help us all , gave the impression of that.
Bat


----------



## bat

bat said:


> I think the god help us all , gave the impression of that.
> Bat


Ah just reread ,
These are just amendments, proposed and to be voted on later.
Do I see anything behind that, not at all,
As translucent as mud.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

So, no-one thinks that a newly elected parliament and President won't change the constitution when they have the chance. 

I thought these ammendments were temporary to allow elections of all affiliations. Hence the 22 parties so far. I suppose that will fail to deliver any suitable candidates and let the MB in by the back door. Although I'm not sure if the system will be an alternative vote (AV) giving votes to 1,2, or more candidates in order of preference, or a first past the post system.

Either way, the main concern is to stop vote rigging. UN monitors will have their work cut out.
What do you all think about that?


Alan.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Eco-Mariner said:


> So, no-one thinks that a newly elected parliament and President won't change the constitution when they have the chance.
> 
> I thought these ammendments were temporary to allow elections of all affiliations. Hence the 22 parties so far. I suppose that will fail to deliver any suitable candidates and let the MB in by the back door. Although I'm not sure if the system will be an alternative vote (AV) giving votes to 1,2, or more candidates in order of preference, or a first past the post system.
> 
> Either way, the main concern is to stop vote rigging. UN monitors will have their work cut out.
> What do you all think about that?
> 
> 
> Alan.




Sometimes you just have to have faith,


----------



## Eco-Mariner

I suppose others will say that luck has a lot to do with it.
Wishfull thinking never got anyone anywhere. It's always down to effort. 

I often say to folk *"I help people to help themselves"* and if they can't be bothered, why should they expect others do it for them.


----------



## MaidenScotland

How can they guarantee 100% that it will not be changed again the future... no one can not even with your help.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

For sure it will change. 
Maybe not to everyone's satisfaction in the beginning, but over time.

And one thing is for certain, new administrations will have to listen and take advice... Not just do what is in their own interests. Otherwise another revolution is on the cards.

What the masses don't have is experience. But they will gain it I'm sure of that.

Alan.


----------



## aykalam

Eco-Mariner said:


> So, no-one thinks that a newly elected parliament and President won't change the constitution when they have the chance.
> 
> I thought these ammendments were temporary to allow elections of all affiliations. Hence the 22 parties so far. I suppose that will fail to deliver any suitable candidates and let the MB in by the back door. Although I'm not sure if the system will be an alternative vote (AV) giving votes to 1,2, or more candidates in order of preference, or a first past the post system.
> 
> Either way, the main concern is to stop vote rigging. UN monitors will have their work cut out.
> What do you all think about that?
> 
> 
> Alan.


The proposed amendments are temporary. A referendum on this proposed changes will take place in March. 

Many of the protesters wanted to see a new constitution written from scratch. There's just simply not enough time to do so and to appease the public the supreme military council said the newly elected parliament will be formally mandated to draft a completely new constitution, but after the next election.

I don't think any details have yet been confirmed as to what electoral system will be used for the vote, but the main concern, as you say, is that the elections are free and fair. Has UN monitors' presence been confirmed though?


----------



## Eco-Mariner

We shall wait and see.

If Zimbabwe is anything to go by, even the UN peace-keeping monitors were not enough.


----------



## aykalam

Eco-Mariner said:


> We shall wait and see.
> 
> If Zimbabwe is anything to go by, even the UN peace-keeping monitors were not enough.


"Egypt is not Zimbabwe" :wink:


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> The proposed amendments are temporary. A referendum on this proposed changes will take place in March.
> 
> Many of the protesters wanted to see a new constitution written from scratch. *There's just simply not enough time to do so *and to appease the public the supreme military council said the newly elected parliament will be formally mandated to draft a completely new constitution, but after the next election.
> 
> I don't think any details have yet been confirmed as to what electoral system will be used for the vote, but the main concern, as you say, is that the elections are free and fair. Has UN monitors' presence been confirmed though?


Ok, I'm not a qualified lawyer or studied anything connected to any kind of "law" except for a couple stupid courses that I HAD to take, but here's the thing, the _"there's just simply not enough time to do so"_ part?! Yup, I know how "lazy" most Egyptians are for everyone, *BUT*, most Egyptians do work really well *under pressure*.

So I ain't buying the "not enough time" bit...........They knew the whole situation up front, they knew what they were expected to do, accepted taking the "responsibility" and they had all the time they said they'd need, but still, they just came with a complete joke anyway, so it's not about having "enough time" that's something to be sure of......


----------



## aykalam

DeadGuy said:


> Ok, I'm not a qualified lawyer or studied anything connected to any kind of "law" except for a couple stupid courses that I HAD to take, but here's the thing, the _"there's just simply not enough time to do so"_ part?! Yup, I know how "lazy" most Egyptians are for everyone, *BUT*, most Egyptians do work really well *under pressure*.
> 
> So I ain't buying the "not enough time" bit...........They knew the whole situation up front, they knew what they were expected to do, accepted taking the "responsibility" and they had all the time they said they'd need, but still, they just came with a complete joke anyway, so it's not about having "enough time" that's something to be sure of......


I disagree: writing a new constitution is not like re-writing the existing one, it should be done with plenty of time and needs to be subject to expert and public approval, debated, voted and finally approved by a LEGITIMATE parliament, which Egypt unfortunately will not have for a while. 

I have previously used the Spanish transition as an example, because I am familiar with the history. Spain voted in a legit parliament in June 1977, in charge of drafting the text; the new (current) constitution was not ratified until december 1978, that's a year and half. 

Rushing things will not help getting them right.


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> I disagree: writing a new constitution is not like re-writing the existing one, it should be done with plenty of time and needs to be subject to expert and public approval, debated, voted and finally approved by a LEGITIMATE parliament, which Egypt unfortunately will not have for a while.
> 
> I have previously used the Spanish transition as an example, because I am familiar with the history. Spain voted in a legit parliament in June 1977, in charge of drafting the text; the new (current) constitution was not ratified until december 1978, that's a year and half.
> 
> Rushing things will not help getting them right.



No one “rushed” them to what they came up with, they had ALL the time they needed and all they could come up with is this joke, so I really don’t think it’s about “time” in here.

Also, if you look deep into it, those "amendments" are supposed to "save" the country from chaos, but article 89 in here says that _"a 100-member elected commission to draft a new constitution within the first six months after its election"_, so now we got the parliament's elections BEFORE having a president, why?! What's the point of it?! With the current situation I assure you that the next parliament will be a total mess, and the majority of the "elected" members will probably make a real ugly constitution to the country!

I never meant that they needed to start the WHOLE thing right now and be ready with it ASAP, all I was trying to say is that they keep justifying their stupid actions one way or another, why are they sooooo against having a "presidential committee" that would last for a while to make things right then a president can be elected?! Why are they keeping the current cabinet?! Why did they come up with this total joke with the "constitutional amendments"?! All I can think of is that they're trying to buy more time, sooner or later it will all be obvious why they’re doing that, let’s just hope that when the box is finally opened there won’t be some lil freak jumping everyone!


----------



## aykalam

DeadGuy said:


> I never meant that they needed to start the WHOLE thing right now and be ready with it ASAP, all I was trying to say is that they keep justifying their stupid actions one way or another, why are they sooooo against having a "presidential committee" that would last for a while to make things right then a president can be elected?! Why are they keeping the current cabinet?! Why did they come up with this total joke with the "constitutional amendments"?! All I can think of is that they're trying to buy more time, sooner or later it will all be obvious why they’re doing that, let’s just hope that when the box is finally opened there won’t be some lil freak jumping everyone!


That they are trying to buy time is quite obvious, the existing cabinet is just same old. I don't understand people's faith in the military when these same people have kept the country in their grip for the last 50 years  

Yes, the amendments as they stand are a complete joke, what's with the "can't be married to a non-egyptian" requirement :boxing:


----------



## bat

aykalam said:


> That they are trying to buy time is quite obvious, the existing cabinet is just same old. I don't understand people's faith in the military when these same people have kept the country in their grip for the last 50 years
> 
> Yes, the amendments as they stand are a complete joke, what's with the "can't be married to a non-egyptian" requirement :boxing:


Time will tell, I think that a lot of this was well planned.
Non Egyptian, not subtle , but obviously a dig at suzzane mubarack.


----------



## MensEtManus

Concerning the idea of "can't be married to a non-Egyptian" I think is a must and should not change. 
I see two issues: 1) would the rule as it currently stands be a disaster and disable Egypt from finding a qualified candidate? highly doubt it especially since there are 85 millions folks here and 2) would changing the rule and allow presidents being married to non-Egyptians be a problem? Maybe - it could be a bias towards making several decisions/treaties (military/war, economical, etc.). I think for a person to understand this country's needs, they have to be born and raised here.


----------



## aykalam

Nobody is disputing the candidate must be Egyptian, but putting so many restrictions in place will not guarantee the next president will work for the country's best interests. Mubarak was "born and raised here", did he understand this country's needs or just his own??? Yes, there are indeed many qualified candidates, the concern is that they are trying to disqualify several potential candidates who maybe interested in running, Zewail comes to mind.


----------



## bat

MensEtManus said:


> Concerning the idea of "can't be married to a non-Egyptian" I think is a must and should not change.
> I see two issues: 1) would the rule as it currently stands be a disaster and disable Egypt from finding a qualified candidate? highly doubt it especially since there are 85 millions folks here and 2) would changing the rule and allow presidents being married to non-Egyptians be a problem? Maybe - it could be a bias towards making several decisions/treaties (military/war, economical, etc.). I think for a person to understand this country's needs, they have to be born and raised here.


Yes but it's only temporary , who ever gets the job , will change it any way,
It's not the needs of the country that have to be understood but the mentality of the Egyptians themselves, and it's not the expats who don't understand but , the rich Egyptians who live in there own bubble, who don't under stand.
They don't understand that eventually the worm will turn.


----------



## bat

bat said:


> Yes but it's only temporary , who ever gets the job , will change it any way,
> It's not the needs of the country that have to be understood but the mentality of the Egyptians themselves, and it's not the expats who don't understand but , the rich Egyptians who live in there own bubble, who don't under stand.
> They don't understand that eventually the worm will turn.


Also they have someone in mind who this will not disqualify,


----------



## aykalam

bat said:


> Also they have someone in mind who this will not disqualify,


Amr Mousa?


----------



## bat

aykalam said:


> Amr Mousa?


But he's over40 , though he does seem to be highly spoken of by all .


----------



## bat

bat said:


> But he's over40 , though he does seem to be highly spoken of by all .


LOL sorry mis read minimum, not maximum
So could be let's see who throws there hat into the ring in the coming months.
See if there's any dark horses waiting in the wings.


----------



## aykalam

bat said:


> But he's over40 , though he does seem to be highly spoken of by all .


IMO, He's too old to run for elections! he'll be 75 this year (mind you Mandela was 76 when he became pres of SA) and is and has always been part of the old regime


----------



## bat

aykalam said:


> IMO, He's too old to run for elections! he'll be 75 this year (mind you Mandela was 76 when he became pres of SA) and is and has always been part of the old regime


Yes kits about time for at least 50 yr old, but time will tell


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> That they are trying to buy time is quite obvious, the existing cabinet is just same old. *I don't understand people's faith in the military when these same people have kept the country in their grip for the last 50 years  *
> 
> Yes, the amendments as they stand are a complete joke, what's with the "can't be married to a non-egyptian" requirement :boxing:


Trust me not all people don't have faith in the military (I don't!!) And specially after all what they been doing/not doing!! The only good thing they did was that they never made a "full attack" when the riots started like what the police did, or like what's happening in Libya right now! (But again, their actions keep showing that they only didn't attack cause they got their own agenda!).

The other point is?! What other choices available for now?! The military was ready for the move, so they took the opportunity!

What's really nasty about the "amendments" is that they're meant to "enhance" the stability of the country, but looking at what they've done?! The only thing they did was creating more mess!


----------



## DeadGuy

bat said:


> *Yes but it's only temporary , who ever gets the job , will change it any way*,
> 
> It's not the needs of the country that have to be understood but the mentality of the Egyptians themselves, and it's not the expats who don't understand but , the rich Egyptians who live in there own bubble, who don't under stand.
> They don't understand that eventually the worm will turn.
> .


Exactly! It's not gonna be permanent, the constitution WILL change eventually once a "president" and a "parliament" are elected, so why not going after who's *BEST *for the job instead of all this?! Limit the next president's term to be one year only and could be extended for another year or so, or even assign a committee to "watch" what he's doing during this time, do whatever, but let the BEST one for the job in!! 

On a "serious" note though.........Think they're just trying to keep Egypt's reputation safe in here.......You can't find such jokes anywhere else........."Only in Egypt".........


----------



## DeadGuy

DeadGuy said:


> Trust me not all people *don't* have faith in the military (I don't!!) And specially after all what they been doing/not doing!! The only good thing they did was that they never made a "full attack" when the riots started like what the police did, or like what's happening in Libya right now! (But again, their actions keep showing that they only didn't attack cause they got their own agenda!).
> 
> The other point is?! What other choices available for now?! The military was ready for the move, so they took the opportunity!
> 
> What's really nasty about the "amendments" is that they're meant to "enhance" the stability of the country, but looking at what they've done?! The only thing they did was creating more mess!


I meant to say "*Not all people do have faith in the military*"!! 

My bad!


----------



## bat

DeadGuy said:


> I meant to say "*Not all people do have faith in the military*"!!
> 
> My bad!


I think the military playing a very clever game,
Making friends and lulling every one in to a false sense of security a nd then!!
Well that's the million dollar question , will the people let them do what they want with out to much fuss, or are they going to have to bring out the big guns.
This is what everybody is waiting for , I think the people are beginning to wake up now.


----------

